

Mark Zuckerberg Personally Sent a Message to 1 Billion People. - Grovara123

This past week Mark Zuckerberg messaged 1 Billion people to announce that FaceBook had obtained it's 1 Billionth subscriber.<p>At the click of a button and in a matter of seconds - he was able to message 1/6th of the population on the planet.<p>The Power To Message 1 Billion People in the click of a button is a Super Power.
======
mquander
If you take apart the word "message" into its actual meaning, "left some words
somewhere that 1 billion people could go read sometime" then it is not
particularly astounding. It's not as if it was whispered into their ears.

------
brackin
I'd be interested to know if it would be somewhat of an engineering feat to
setup a message from Mark to every Facebook user through the messages tab. I
wouldn't call this 'sending a message' though.

------
bluespore
I didn't get it. >_>

------
stephenr
And how many care?

------
roopeshv
looks like i missed the memo.

~~~
petitmiam
It must be in that 'other messages' folder that no one ever looks in.

------
001sky
An interesting point, but not unprecedented.

 _Four years ago, the [Beijing] opening ceremony was estimated to have been
seen by more than 1 billion people worldwide, and the official average rating
was 593 million._

------
geofft
1/7th.

